# Bagged car on lift



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I found some thread but I didn't find the answer I'm looking for. I have a Bagyard Bombers kit on my 2010 Scirocco (mk5 platform). A lot of people say to air down before jacking up the car. Why? Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

In our opinion, you want to keep some air in the bags when you put it on a jack or lift. :beer:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I always lift it a bit up to get it on the lift. But then I leave it that way. Some say that there is a chance that the bag can over extend. I think it's impossible since it is the shock that limits the travel. Is it right?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Piso said:


> I always lift it a bit up to get it on the lift. But then I leave it that way. Some say that there is a chance that the bag can over extend. I think it's impossible since it is the shock that limits the travel. Is it right?


Yes the shocks are what should limit the system if you have the correct pieces. However here is something to think about, the shock absorber will max out before the bag does, hence there is now some stress being put on the shocks due to the pushing upward of the bag, therefore you can add additional pressure and just put more stress on the end cap of the strut. What happens when you put your car on a lift is that you essentially add the weight of that corner of the car to the stress being experienced by that strut, and there is the very real possibility that your shocks will wear out faster or even pop off depending on how much force you actually have acting on your shocks.

IMO you should air up to get onto the lift, and then air down onto the pads, airing out completely and then lift the vehicle


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> In our opinion, you want to keep some air in the bags when you put it on a jack or lift. :beer:


About how much? If i have to jack my car up I normally air it all the way up to get the jack under then i will let the air out to about 35-40psi.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Yes the shocks are what should limit the system if you have the correct pieces. However here is something to think about, the shock absorber will max out before the bag does, hence there is now some stress being put on the shocks due to the pushing upward of the bag, therefore you can add additional pressure and just put more stress on the end cap of the strut. What happens when you put your car on a lift is that you essentially add the weight of that corner of the car to the stress being experienced by that strut, and there is the very real possibility that your shocks will wear out faster or even pop off depending on how much force you actually have acting on your shocks.
> 
> IMO you should air up to get onto the lift, and then air down onto the pads, airing out completely and then lift the vehicle


That make sense. But there is no way to teach my body shop or mechanic how to lift my bagged rocco. They actually could make more damage by playing with the controller than by lifting the car at driving height...


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

If you drop it off at a shop once in a while it's fine to leave the air in the bag. Whenever I lift it, I air out as to not cause any unnescessary damage/ premature wear.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've always left mine aired up. It doesn't go on a lift very often though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I've always left mine aired up. It doesn't go on a lift very often though


it also doesn't leave the driveway very often. :laugh:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

One thing to remember not to activate the rise on startup mode when leaving the car to a mechanic. If he turns the ignition on with the car raised, the bags will inflate and it could lead to problems once it's dropped down...


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Yes the shocks are what should limit the system if you have the correct pieces. However here is something to think about, the shock absorber will max out before the bag does, hence there is now some stress being put on the shocks due to the pushing upward of the bag, therefore you can add additional pressure and just put more stress on the end cap of the strut. What happens when you put your car on a lift is that you essentially add the weight of that corner of the car to the stress being experienced by that strut, and there is the very real possibility that your shocks will wear out faster or even pop off depending on how much force you actually have acting on your shocks.
> 
> IMO you should air up to get onto the lift, and then air down onto the pads, airing out completely and then lift the vehicle


How would this happen? if there is a bit of air (not aired up all the way) once the car is lifted it should give the air more room to expand in the bag since the bag become bigger (no pressure from the car on the bag) im pretty sure the bag will still have negative pressure once the car is in the air on the lift so it shouldnt be putting downward pressure on the shock..


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Leave it aired up. /thread


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

proshot said:


> Leave it aired up. /thread


^ this.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

mihneagabriel said:


> How would this happen? if there is a bit of air (not aired up all the way) once the car is lifted it should give the air more room to expand in the bag since the bag become bigger (no pressure from the car on the bag) im pretty sure the bag will still have negative pressure once the car is in the air on the lift so it shouldnt be putting downward pressure on the shock..


When you lift the car, the pressure in the bags decrease. If you turn the ignition key with the car jacked and the V2 on rise on start on, the V2 will detect a lower pressure and fill the bags. Once you drop the car you will have the preset pressure in the bags plus the weigh of the car. This could be too much


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

My cars been on a lift i say 6 times and left with 55lbs in the fron and 45 in the rear all 6 times


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Piso said:


> When you lift the car, the pressure in the bags decrease. If you turn the ignition key with the car jacked and the V2 on rise on start on, the V2 will detect a lower pressure and fill the bags. Once you drop the car you will have the preset pressure in the bags plus the weigh of the car. This could be too much


oh I didn't know that we were talking about the V2 or any other self leveling system.. I'm running paddle valves and i would need to air it up myself. 

also, why would you turn the car on while on the lift? 

moral of the story, leave it aired up and don't turn the car on while it is on the lift


----------

